# Is DanActive and/or Activia a good idea?



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Who here has tried DanActive and Activia? Do these things make the bloating even worse? (and also other PROBIOTICS)?


----------



## anxietygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi SKZ,I can only speak to the probiotics capsules. I've tried a fair number of them because I was having system-wide yeast problems (the probiotics can help that, too) and I had the happy accident of finding out that they really, really help my IBS (especially C), but they don't cure it. I definitely have to use laxatives, too. But, I feel that they help. I make sure I buy them from a local health food/vitamin store that is really, really careful about making sure they're refrigerated during shipping and at the store if that is needed. Some capsules don't need refrigeration. I take mega-amounts because of the other yeast problem, but I have found that taking 'too many' only results in a little D, which for me is almost a relief from the C.Like anything, it's important to see how your own body reacts to this stuff. One of my GI docs at Mayo recommended some stuff made by Proctor & Gamble. YOu can order it online or see if your pharmacy will. It has been highly tested and doesn't need refrigeration. (About $30 for a month's supply). I haven't tried it yet because it only has a one billion probiotic count (not a technical term!) and I use a LOT more for my other issues.I hope you find a good solution!


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I seemed to be doing pretty good eating Activia every day and taking Citrucella each day. Not great, but not constipation. However, right now I'm having major hard constipation unless I use the glycerin suppositories. Thinking new constipation may be linked to new medicine, but don't know.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't speak for you, nor anyone else on the forum, but, from my experience, Dannon Activia failed MISERABLY for me. After about eight days on it, I was MAJORLY constipated, even more so than when I began teh Dannon Activia challenge. I had to end up using two glycerin suppositories, and a Fleet enema before I was able to have a bowel movement. Even after the suppositories and enema, I still had to strain a LOT, and it was REALLY hard, and very dark brown when it finally came out.


----------



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

anxietygirl said:


> Hi SKZ,I can only speak to the probiotics capsules. I've tried a fair number of them because I was having system-wide yeast problems (the probiotics can help that, too) and I had the happy accident of finding out that they really, really help my IBS (especially C), but they don't cure it. I definitely have to use laxatives, too. But, I feel that they help. I make sure I buy them from a local health food/vitamin store that is really, really careful about making sure they're refrigerated during shipping and at the store if that is needed. Some capsules don't need refrigeration. I take mega-amounts because of the other yeast problem, but I have found that taking 'too many' only results in a little D, which for me is almost a relief from the C.Like anything, it's important to see how your own body reacts to this stuff. One of my GI docs at Mayo recommended some stuff made by Proctor & Gamble. YOu can order it online or see if your pharmacy will. It has been highly tested and doesn't need refrigeration. (About $30 for a month's supply). I haven't tried it yet because it only has a one billion probiotic count (not a technical term!) and I use a LOT more for my other issues.I hope you find a good solution!


Will you tell us, please, the exact names of the probiotics you are taking.


----------



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

IBSCinGeorgia said:


> I can't speak for you, nor anyone else on the forum, but, from my experience, Dannon Activia failed MISERABLY for me. After about eight days on it, I was MAJORLY constipated, even more so than when I began teh Dannon Activia challenge. I had to end up using two glycerin suppositories, and a Fleet enema before I was able to have a bowel movement. Even after the suppositories and enema, I still had to strain a LOT, and it was REALLY hard, and very dark brown when it finally came out.


Thank you for your post. I feared that Dannon Activia was a hoax.


----------



## clix (Jan 7, 2008)

I have taken probiotics, and never had any problems. I have never steadily ate yogurts, so I can't attest to whether they did me any good or not. They taste good though.


----------



## 21600 (Aug 19, 2005)

I just started using Dannon Activa 1 1/2 weeks ago. I know that it takes about 2 weeks to kick in. I have noticed a difference. I am having better BM's. However, the spasms are still there. But I'm not taking anything else except stool softener and 250mg magnesium a day. Just my experience for now.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

I prefer Yoptimal!, which is made my Yoplait. It tastes more like real yoghurt and less...plastic-y. It has a few less weird chemicals in it, too, I think.I LOVE it. It's been nothing but great for me. I find that if I have some Metamucil and a Yoptimal every day, my constipation is lessened quite a bit.I seem to alternate between C and D but am predominantly C. I think my IBS is not as bad as a lot of other people, so don't think the yoghurt will cure you.It's not the yoghurt itself but the probiotics that help. They've done wonders. If you have trouble with dairy, avoid the yoghurt and just try the probiotics (although the probiotics actually cancel out a lot of the lactose in the yoghurt itself, but still)Good luck.


----------

